# How difficult is it to hold a job and go to college



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

at the same time? It's really hitting home that I have to start real life soon. Well? Any experiences? 

I kinda live far from the school I plan on going to and I may consider moving in with someone and being their roommate. I'M SCARED! lol


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

It really depends on how many hours you work and go to school. If you go to school full time, them a full time job will be really rough. But working 25 hours a week is managable, and less than 15 is no problem.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Some people are able to handle working and going to school at the same time and others aren't. One of my former professors worked 40 hrs a week and went to school full-time when she was an undergrad, but she is also someone who is able to get by with little sleep. It depends on how much sleep you need and also the difficulty of your major.

Try and find a job now (maybe you already have one) and save up for the coming school year, look into student loans, etc


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I need at least 8 hours a day rest, taking 16 or more credits, plus working over 20-30 hours a week, and then you include study time, working out 1-2 hours a day, eating, cleaning house or apartment, etc. It sucks...if you have absolutely no hobbies though, don't like watching tv, playing video games, working out, don't need time to study, flexible work schedule...it might work out.


----------



## opivy22 (Mar 1, 2005)

Prodigal Son said:


> I need at least 8 hours a day rest, taking 16 or more credits, plus working over 20-30 hours a week, and then you include study time, working out 1-2 hours a day, eating, cleaning house or apartment, etc. It sucks...if you have absolutely no hobbies though, don't like watching tv, playing video games, working out, don't need time to study, flexible work schedule...it might work out.


Dead on in my experience :mum Assume you'll need 3 hours of study outside class every week for each credit hour the class is worth. During the fall 06 term I worked ~35 hours per week and took 12 hours of classes. Needless to say, almost every free minute of my time was spent either at work, school, or doing homework.

This spring I worked ~25 per week & took 14 hours of classes and it was much more manageable, but that really depends on what classes you take too. I'm dual majoring in psychology & biochemistry, and in my experience liberal arts classes don't require much study time outside of reading while math and science classes require bucket loads. So it really depends on what classes you take - if we're talking about intro level courses then you can work & go to school just fine, but if you're a science, math, or engineering major be careful!


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

I work full time and I'll be picking up 3 classes a week again come fall semester... But I try and look at the out come... If I work hard now, later I will be working a job I love and that will affect my outlook on life too. Rather than, like now, just having to work at a job b/c I have to. If it's something you want then, yes, you have to make sacrafices and don't give up!! Now I need to practice what I preech and I should be fine too!! LOL


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

It really, really depends on your major. As an undergrad I could work 20-30 hours a week and still have some free time, but my grad program is so demanding I had to drop working completely from only 8 hours a week just to catch up in school. Luckily I don't need the money that badly...yet.


----------



## SADFighter (May 4, 2007)

I'd say it depends on your major and year. I focused mostly on academics and socializing on weekends first year. Last year, upped the ante on both. And now I think I've finally figured out the right balance so that I can actually hold down a job too. A lot of people I know do it, but mostly on campus jobs, which is probably a great option b/c you can usually do school work if it's something simple like working at the gym, library etc...They also pay quite well, at least at my school.


----------

